# South Carolina Hash



## vilasman (Dec 1, 2005)

What is South Carolina hash? Coming back from macon, ga this past weekend Rolling up I-77
there was BBQ Joint I think it was Neil's or Ned' gourmet BBQ, they had 2 locations, anyway they had this stuff called South Carolina Hash. 
So what would that be?


----------



## licia (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't know what S. C. hash is, but my grandmother who lived in Georgia made hash with a large meaty roast (don't know what cut, they had their own)and lots of onions. She served it with potatoes, different ways at different times. In her later years, her kids and inlaws would bring roasts for her to make into hash.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 1, 2005)

I wasn't sure myself so I went Googling and found a few different recipes under the name "South Carolina Hash".

This one calls for several ingredients including beef, broth and celery: South Carolina Hash

Where as this one is just potatoes, onions, s&p, butter and beef: South Carolina Hash

I think that the inclusion of beef seems to be what make this hash distinct, but that is just my guess


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 1, 2005)

Perhaps it is something made from a plant started by a couple of immigrants from Amsterdam...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 2, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Perhaps it is something made from a plant started by a couple of immigrants from Amsterdam...


 
Be nice Licia!  

To borrow a little from _The New Food Lover's Companion_, Second Edition, by Sharon Tyler Herbst - and my memories ... Hash is a dish of finely chopped meat (roast beef and corned beef are the most common), diced potatoes and seasonings (usually bacon drippings and black pepper), usually fried together in a skillet until lightly browned - like hash brown potatoes. Piccolina gave a couple of good recipe sites - the first being what I remember my grandmothers making - that second recipe I have to wonder about what Smoky was smokin' - although it being "South Carolina Hash" I would expect it to be made from a pork roast rather than a beef roast. 

Of course this could all be a moot point if "South Carolina Hash" is the same as "Brunswick Stew" but made with pork instead of chicken - which I'm guessing it might be since it was a BBQ place advertising it. For those who didn't have the opportunity to grow up in southern GA - Brunswick Stew is to a GA BBQ stand as rice is to Gumbo in New Orleans. 

Hey, vilasman - next time stop and take a taste and let us know what it tasted like! One taste test report is worth 100 guesses!!!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 2, 2005)

Did a little searching, and came up with this website - tons of Carolina recipes - http://astray.com/recipes/?search=carolina

Most of the recipes I saw contained leftovers from pulled pork, other sundry 'miscellaneous pork parts' , onions, sometimes potatoes.  Some with a mustard sauce, others with a vinegar sauce.   If you do a Google, there are lots of fun 'folksy' sites to read more about SC Hash, and other local dishes.


----------



## Raine (Dec 2, 2005)

The BBQ hash we make is similar to a corn beef hash.  We use leftover bbq, add potatoes, a litlle carrot, onion and spices.  We serve it over rice

Not sure how those locations make theirs.  At a contest in SC, a few years ago; they had a hash category. The teams from that area made hash, which looked more like a soup, stunk and looked very nasty. In fact several judges refused to even judge it. Yet, the local folks lined up to buy every drop of it, in about 30 minutes.


Favored side dishes here include ‘Barbeque Hash’; a delicacy unique to the Palmetto State. Here cooked Pork (and sometimes other meats) is combined with onions (and maybe potatoes or other vegetables), spiced to taste and served as a hash, often on rice.  Originally, I think it was made with the organ meats and any parts leftover.


----------



## Raine (Dec 2, 2005)

From a SC cooking buddy.

This is a dish served mainly in South Carolina and Georgia, although it can be found in North Carolina and other southern states. It is somewhat akin to Brunswick Stew, which is served more often in North Carolina. There is also a legend about making hash only during the full moon...I'll tell you more about that later. 

The variations of recipes are about as numerous as the cooks. In other words, travel a hundred miles, and get a hundred different recipes. It's hard to nail down a precise recipe that is used as a standard. For this article, hash is a thin, reddish brown stew that is served over rice or grits. It is sometimes eaten as a sandwich, kind of a South Carolina sloppy joe. It is made of a couple of meats and vegetables, which can include pork, chicken, onions, potatos, tomatos, corn, sometimes carrots, and I saw a Georgia recipe one time that included beef. 

The history of hash goes back a long way, and the old timers will tell you it has to be made overnight in a giant black kettle or wash tub. 

The basic process in making hash starts with browning the meat and onions and letting them break down some if they aren't already cooked. I would imagine that this dish originated from left over smoked pork and chicken, 
so that's what I use to make it. 

After the meat is browned, water (and often tomatos) is generally added and the meat stews for over an hour. Diced potatos are added, and it all cooks for another hour or so. Everything should be broken up or "loose". If not, stir, mix, or even blend the combination to a pudding like texture. Some hash's are stringy, but if you use a stick blender, it will be a different texture. The flavor is still good though. 

BBQ rubs and sauces have been added. Other spices I've run across in hash recipes include Worcestershire sauce, garlic powder, oregano, hot sauce, mustard, vinegar and of course, salt and pepper. 

Of course, there are many arguments about who makes "real hash." In some parts of South Carolina they even make a mustard based hash. Here's the recipe I use, and it's closest to the ones I remember having when growning up. 


South Carolina BBQ Hash 

2 pounds of shredded or chopped pork butt bbq 
2 pounds of chicken meat, shredded or chopped, any type 
2 pounds of onions 
1 28 oz can of tomatos 
5 white potatos, peeled and diced into chunks 
3 tbsp salt 
3 tbsp black pepper, freshly ground 
1 tbsp garlic powder 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1/8 cup cider vinegar 


Since I use cooked meat, you don't have to brown the meats. In a skillet, cook the onions until just translucent. Add all the other ingrediants, and then cover with water. Simmer for about an hour, or until the potatos start to break up. If it's too chunky or the potatos are tender, use a whisk and stir vigorously, and let it cook a little more. You may have to add more water. 

Serve over hot rice. This can be eaten as a side dish or a main course. 
Hash is one of those dishes that even better the next day. However, hash is also one of those dishes that will sour in the fridge. Make sure it has cooled down before putting it in the fridge. You can speed up the process by stirring and seperating the hash into small containers. 

Oh, and the legend of making hash by the light of the silvery moon...well 
many folks in South Carolina don't do much at all unless the moon is full or near it. That includes gathering crops. It's said that if you gather your crops under a full moon, you'll get more. Same with hash...under the full moon, your hash pot may overflow if you're not careful! But cook under a dark moon, and that pot will surely be near empty by the time it's ready.


----------



## Constance (Dec 2, 2005)

What a great recipe! I have a whole smoked pork butt in the freezer, and when we get it out, I'll try making hash out of some of it.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 2, 2005)

whatever, it sounds like a leftover meal, and a dang fine one at that.
I love homemeade corned beef hash or ham hash following a boiled dinner.  a pot roast hash could be wonderful, and I'll be a smoked pork one woul d be mighty fine.


----------



## licia (Dec 2, 2005)

It certainly looks like the beginning or a version of Brunswick Stew to me. Our version has more veggies, but the rest looks much the same.


----------



## Raine (Dec 5, 2005)

A link for more info.

http://www.stanwoodward.com/CarolinaHash.html


----------

